# apple TV quelle version ?



## jeantro (25 Octobre 2013)

bonjour 

j'ai la possibilité d'acheter une apple TV qui date de sortie mars 2012 pouvez vous me dire s'il s'agit de l'apple TV 3 ou 2

merci


----------

